# Sonnenbrand beim Koi



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo, 

das ist ein Sonnenbrand vom Feinsten. 

Der Fisch bekommt nun (auf fachtierärztliche Anweisung) Antibiotika, um bakterielle Aufbrüche zu vermeiden. 







Da man im Netz nur sehr wenig Bilder von Sonnenbränden bei Fischen findet, habe ich dieses Bild mal eingestellt. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2005)

Hi Rainer!

interessant, mein Sanke hatte genau das gleiche Phänomen... 
Meine Fische liegen genere auf einer Kiesbank und lassen sich die Sonne am Rücken strahlen. Und der Sanke liegt dabei so weit oben, dass sogar der Rücke aus dem Wasser ragt...

An die Möglichkeit einer Infektion habe ich dabei noch nicht gedacht, 
bisher war ich der Meinung, mehr als ihm die Sonnencreme hinstellen kann ich nicht tun ;-)
Werd' aber wohl doch mehr ein Auge drauf werfen müssen..

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2005)

Hi Rainer,

boah, dass ist mir aber neu...die können Sonnenbrand bekommen?

Nie was drüber gelesen...  :? 

Und wieder etwas schlauer...


----------

